# Will my dog kill my tortoise?



## TacoTortoise (Feb 22, 2015)

Im going to get a full grown Russian tortoise, i'm worried that my cats or dog might get into the enclosure and eat it.
My dog is pretty small only about 1 foot long and is very playful and will try to play with anything. My dog tries to play with my cats but they always scratch my dog back. My tank is pretty high up so my dog won't be able to get to it as easily. But my cats, they can climb really easily and will probably get to the tank. The solution would be to close my doors but my door is broken.
Sorry for this really long description, but basically all i want to know is will my dog and cats be intrested in my tortoise?


----------



## leigti (Feb 22, 2015)

Your cats probably won't be much of a bother to the tortoise except that they may try to use his enclosure as a litter box. So you want to make sure they can't get in there. Your dog however could and would definitely harm your tortoise if left alone with it. Maybe not the first or second time but eventually they will. I dog is a dog  and a tortoise makes a good to Toya to them. there are horror stories on here about dogs attacking tortoises. Even the most well behaved dog might at least pick it up in its mouth and could hurt it. don't ever leave your dog in tortoise alone together. And just to be nitpicky   I'm not sure what you mean by "take" but an adult Russian tortoise need something bigger than an aquarium or fish tank typeset up. it is good that you are considering all these things before getting the tortoise.


----------



## TacoTortoise (Feb 22, 2015)

leigti said:


> Your cats probably won't be much of a bother to the tortoise except that they may try to use his enclosure as a litter box. So you want to make sure they can't get in there. Your dog however could and would definitely harm your tortoise if left alone with it. Maybe not the first or second time but eventually they will. I dog is a dog  and a tortoise makes a good to Toya to them. there are horror stories on here about dogs attacking tortoises. Even the most well behaved dog might at least pick it up in its mouth and could hurt it. don't ever leave your dog in tortoise alone together. And just to be nitpicky   I'm not sure what you mean by "take" but an adult Russian tortoise need something bigger than an aquarium or fish tank typeset up. it is good that you are considering all these things before getting the tortoise.



My dog is not agressive but is very playful she bites my all the time it doesn't hurt but 'im sure it will hurt the tortoise. The "tank" by the way is my enclosure.


----------



## leigti (Feb 22, 2015)

If your dog is already "mouthy and "she will definitely bite your tortoise, keep them apart. How big is your enclosure? Russians are small tortoises but they require a large indoor enclosure. The best thing for them is a large outdoor enclosure depending on where you live. Even if they can just stay outdoors for a few months.


----------



## TacoTortoise (Feb 22, 2015)

I actually don't have my enclosure yet but most people use forty gallon tanks or aquariums, will that work?


----------



## leigti (Feb 22, 2015)

Nope. Way way way too small. But let's keep this thread on topic and talk about the enclosure on your other thread


----------



## kathyth (Feb 22, 2015)

Many people on this forum have found that the newest of all dogs, see tortoises as living rawhide and can't resist chewing them up.
There really shouldn't be any dig/ tortoise contact.

Your tortoise will need a much, much larger enclosure and will need a good outside garden. They are great climbers and diggers which is another issue.


----------



## Jodie (Feb 22, 2015)

The dog will absolutely hurt the tortoise. It has been proven over and over. The cats may or may not. Best practice is to keep them seperated at all times.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Feb 22, 2015)

Most people do not use 40 gallon tanks for their adult tortoises. Beginners often do, guided by pet stores, but they see the error of their ways and offer larger enclosures. 

Habitats need to be covered securely to keep dogs and cats out. The cover needs to let in UVB rays, not filter them. Hardware cloth works well. 

Dogs, cats, tortoises, death, blood, pain, sorrow. Keep doing your research.


----------



## Robertchrisroph (Feb 22, 2015)

Please do not have the dog and tortoise together. This is a bad thing to get used to, one day the worse will happen. I beleive I read a thread on this subject and @Tom the dog trainer has a view on the subject. Good luck


----------



## dmmj (Feb 22, 2015)

Your dog won't kill it on purpose. ?Just research dog attacks here on the forum. You will see them usually start out, my dog never even paid attention to my tortopise before, now my tortoise is severly injured/ dead, and I hate my dog. Dogs and tortoises just don't mix.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2015)

TacoTortoise said:


> I actually don't have my enclosure yet but most people use forty gallon tanks or aquariums, will that work?



No. That's way too small for a Russian tortoise (like we've all told you on your "Enclosure" thread).


----------



## ascott (Feb 22, 2015)

TacoTortoise said:


> Im going to get a full grown Russian tortoise, i'm worried that my cats or dog might get into the enclosure and eat it.
> My dog is pretty small only about 1 foot long and is very playful and will try to play with anything. My dog tries to play with my cats but they always scratch my dog back. My tank is pretty high up so my dog won't be able to get to it as easily. But my cats, they can climb really easily and will probably get to the tank. The solution would be to close my doors but my door is broken.
> Sorry for this really long description, but basically all i want to know is will my dog and cats be intrested in my tortoise?



Any animal with teeth can bite....so that in itself should drive you in the direction necessary to secure your tortoise


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Feb 22, 2015)

Well my cousins dog is so tiny little dog so sweet and very gentle and poor thing. They had a young tortoise in their house in an enclosure and when they werent home the dog got to it. Thought it was like a toy and killed and ate it out of its shell. And shes never shown any sign of interest in the tortoise nor shown any signs of killing live animals before ever. And they have had her for years since she.was a puppy.


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Feb 22, 2015)

So no matter what the size or what kind of animal it is anything could harm your torts. Anything as small as ants to birds to cats to dogs. Just do your best will the enclosure keep it in a room with a door nd a lock while u guys are not home and safety like thay


----------



## WillTort2 (Feb 22, 2015)

For your indoor enclosure, think in terms of a 3' by 8' enclosure as a good starting point. Then to make the enclosure more interesting and provide exercise for your Russian, add a ramp that leads to a second story that overhangs part of the 3' by 8' base level.

Should your room space allow it; you can design an "L" shaped enclosure to provide even more exploration area for your Russian tort.

Also, add partial walls to break up the sight lines which make your Russian walk more to explore his/her territory. Have a basking light at one end of the enclosure which will provide a temperature range and allow your tortoise to self regulate it's temperature by moving toward or away from the lamp.

I would use 12" tall sides as a minimum and add 4 to 6 inches of substrate.

Good luck! And elevate the enclosure to avoid the chill of the floor and minimize the threat from your other pets. You can even install a sliding hardwire cloth top to offer additional protection.


----------

